# First egg!!!!!



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Picture of my first egg!!!!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the first egg!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yippie!!!!!!


----------



## rcorliss (Jan 20, 2013)

Very pretty egg.What kind of chicken is it from ?


----------



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

rcorliss said:


> Very pretty egg.What kind of chicken is it from ?


Not sure, we are on vacation and our house sitter took a photo when she found it. I have a few that are close. What is bad is I did not get to find my first one


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Beauty! Don't worry plenty more where that came from!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like Murphey's Law that you were gone for the first egg.  My hubby wants to take a vacation in September. My first thought was "but that's when our chickens start laying"!" LOL! Hopefully they start laying a little early.


----------

